# Got our second BFP today!



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

To all of you wonder if lightening really can strike in the same place twice then YES YES YES it can!

We have had two out of two ICSI's result in BFP. So very lucky.

Only had one viable egg this time too!

  to anyone struggling along the road of IF it can happen (twice!)

Regards

Hannah


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations Hannah.  Enjoy your pregnancy, I hope everything goes smoothly for you.   

Christine
xx


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Congratulations      spin


----------



## Mummy who had PGD (Jul 13, 2010)

Fantastic news!  Congratulations.


----------

